# Help with high speed braking issue..



## lasoya113 (Mar 19, 2011)

Hey everyone I am having a issue with my 2006 gto. The problem is when I am going 100+ mph and I brake hard after a couple of seconds my brake pedal starts vibrating and shaking bad. My brakes are very good during normal driving. Theres no vibration or anything in the pedal at normal speeds and normal braking. I would appreciate it if someone can help me with this issue..


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

lasoya113 said:


> Hey everyone I am having a issue with my 2006 gto. The problem is when I am going 100+ mph and I brake hard after a couple of seconds my brake pedal starts vibrating and shaking bad. My brakes are very good during normal driving. Theres no vibration or anything in the pedal at normal speeds and normal braking. I would appreciate it if someone can help me with this issue..


The OEM brakes can't handle hard braking at high speeds well, you'll get excessive vibration when braking hard. When I had my car on the TRACK at Watkins Glen I was hard braking at 120 into the curves and experienced the same thing, others reported the same issue. If you're gonna continue to drive it like that ya need to upgrade the braking system.

Also keep an eye on the tie rod ends. If you drive it on the road for what the car was designed for you should have no issues related to high speed braking.


----------



## BRZN (Jan 31, 2011)

Also, check your Radius Rod Bushings.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> The OEM brakes can't handle hard braking at high speeds well, you'll get excessive vibration when braking hard. When I had my car on the TRACK at Watkins Glen I was hard braking at 120 into the curves and experienced the same thing, others reported the same issue. If you're gonna continue to drive it like that ya need to upgrade the braking system.
> 
> Also keep an eye on the tie rod ends. If you drive it on the road for what the car was designed for you should have no issues related to high speed braking.


:agree
The OEM rotors suck. I trash a set every track session. Upgrade the rotors and or big brake kit. You can turn them for a temp fix.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I've had this problem too, seems like it happens when they get hot. Either braking from high speed or if I do a lot of aggressive braking. There must be a slight parallelism issue in the rotors. I'm going to turn mine in spring (if there's enough material left) and make sure to get the hub flanges cleared of any rust, dirt, or corrosion, then check assembled runout.

You want to get runout as close to zero as possible, at least less than .003". Even though runout doesn't cause a pulsing pedal, it forces the caliper & pads to follow the "wobbling" profile of the rotor, and contributes to wearing out-of-spec parallelism into the rotors because of the uneven loading of the pads on the rotor surfaces. Its the parallelism that causes the pulsing pedal, forcing the caliper to expand when the thickest part of the rotor comes around. Average spec on parallelism is .001" maximum thickness variance.

It certainly wouldn't hurt to get some DBA slots.


----------



## lasoya113 (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks alot for everyones help. Im first going to replace the rotors and brake pads then if its still doing it then ill replace the whole brake system.


----------



## lasoya113 (Mar 19, 2011)

Well I ended up getting DBA slotted rotors, EBC yellow stuff brake pads, goodrich stainless steel brake lines, and changed the brake oil to dot 4. After everything I still have the same problems. Does anyone know whats going on with my brakes?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

lasoya113 said:


> Well I ended up getting DBA slotted rotors, EBC yellow stuff brake pads, goodrich stainless steel brake lines, and changed the brake oil to dot 4. After everything I still have the same problems. Does anyone know whats going on with my brakes?


It is probally not your brakes. I'd start looking into strut mounts, front and rear RR bushings, and energy suspension master kit.


----------

